# Eye color changes (kitten to adult)



## Nishi

My kitten first had dark blue eyes. Around week 10, they gradually started to change to dark green, then slowly went to light green. Now, at 4 months, I can see a yellowy color starting to show on the outer edges of her eye. It seems the yellow color has already increased when compared to a week ago. Will she have yellow eyes? Will this color be the permanent color? Or could they change color again? Does anyone know how many eye color changes they go through?

It's the oddest thing seeing her change eye color.

Curious to know what your cat ended up with, and what eye color s/he had as a kitten?

Nishi


----------



## AddFran

I can't give you the outcome, but just wanted to let you know that my kitten is 16 weeks today and her eyes have done EXACTLY what yours have done. 

They are right now more of an amber color on the outside but she has a deep green circle ring on the inside!


----------



## Nishi

My kitten's eyes are also lighter at the outer rim, and darker (darker green ring) on the inside. It's hard to describe correctly, but when you look at her eyes from a distance, it's as if they're sort of light green with sort of an amber background shine through it. Yellowy didn't exactly cover it. Amber sort of does. 

I'll check if I can find a good picture of her eyes.

Also ... Been doing a search on the net. Information on eye color changes is rather difficult to find. I found out that the final, adult eye color is supposed to show around 3 months. That means her eyes will probably stay exactly this way. Maybe I just thought her eyes were still changing... Odd though...

Nishi


----------



## RarePuss

All kittens are born with deep blue eyes, they change around 2 months of age  just an FYI


----------



## AddFran

I knew they were all born with blue eyes, but I must admit, I did not realize they would change as much as they did. There was a good 2-3 weeks where it seemed like every time I looked at her eyes they appeared to be different. 

And, if they stay the color they are now...I'd be very happy with that, it's really a pretty coloring. My tabby has a very light green/sage color to her eyes. They are the exact same color all the way around. So, I'd kind of like it if Addison had different eyes. It would be kind of neat. I'll try to get a picture of them too.


----------



## spacemonkey

Aw, I loove my kittens blue eyes. I'm kinda bummed that they'd ever change. :roll:


----------



## Nishi

Found a picture, not a very recent one (14 weeks) and it is quite hard to see the various colors. I Have to figure out a way to take a close-up of her eyes without her attacking the camera (no zoom on the digital). Probably can't be done 










My kitten still had blue eyes at 2 months when I got her, and they stayed that way for a few weeks more. In my internet search I also learned that it depends on the breed (mine's a european shorthair), and that a kitten who gets a lot of attention, and is held changes eye color more rapidly. Might be an explanation.


Nishi


----------



## Maleke

When Maleke was a baby, he had a purple ring around his eyes. It was the coolest thing ever. However, as he grew up the ring disappeared and now his eyes are just cool blue.


----------



## artemisa

Taby's eyes were more green/light brown-ish, they've turned yellow as well. There is a light green ring around them too.









This at about 3 months old









At 7 months, notice the green ring. Sometimes it's more noticeable than others..


----------



## Nishi

artemisa,

Your pictures! Those are my kitten's eyes exactly!!! She's 4 months. They look light green from a distance. When you're closer you sort of see an amber shine that comes through. But from real close you can actually see the color variations. When her pupils aren't dilated, there's the yellowy ring at the outside that's about as wide as in your close-up, and the rest goes from light green to greener to a dark green surrounding the pupil. So the eyes are all green except for the yellowy ring. Your kitten did change eye color in the period from 3-7 months, so I suppose my kitten's eyes could still change to yellow.

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Nishi


----------



## AddFran

Thats exactly what Addison's look like too!


----------

